# savings certs and bonds?



## scobie (10 Nov 2010)

what would happen to post office savings certs and savings bonds, which are currently government guaranteed if the country goes bust and the IMF or ECB take over? would they still be guaranteed?


----------



## sunnygirl (10 Nov 2010)

Thats a good question - what does it mean for the regular deposit holder if either IMF or ECB are in charge...does being a member of the EU offer any protection to these people?


----------



## dockingtrade (11 Nov 2010)

very good question.

But isnt the PO ok as a financial institution

When the EU takeover i assume they take on the garauntee


----------

